# New car prices - discounts and haggling?



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

For new car sales in Portugal what sort of % or amount has anyone managed to have discounted from the asking price? 

Can you expect a discount in any case if you don't have a car of your own to trade in?

Many thanks!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck with this. I had a problem even finding someone interested enough to sell me a brand new car. My experience was not at all like having to fend of the likes of a salesperson in the UK. Here it seems that they couldn't care less whether you buy or not so I guess they are not on commission and I cannot see you getting a 'deal'. It took me three months of constantly chasing my salesman, with broken promises of calls to be returned and emails sent. And after the purchase... silence... total silence. No follow up call, no reminder for service being due or inspection. Nada! The last new car that I bought in the UK they even put a bouquet of flowers on the front seat and called after a week to check that everything was OK. The silence post purchase here I could cope with, but the lack of interest in making the original sale I found unbelievable. 

Good luck!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We were lucky to have exactly the opposite experience when buying our new Mini last year.


Plenty of real help with the spec. and colours and quick delivery too.


----------



## Fisco (Sep 15, 2016)

I had exactly the same experience as JohnBoy when wanting to buy a new Smart from a Mercedes franchise. Impossible to get a salesman to call me back, despite several calls to the dealership. I finally went to the dealership and had to wait for twenty minutes before being told that the salesman was out with a client (lucky client!) The receptionist said she would ask the salesman to call me, he didn't. I eventually bought a Toyota iQ and although paying cash, the only discount I was able to obtain was half a tank of petrol!


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Car prices here are pretty unbelievable.
All dealers have a standard price list - they are happy to show you this and the manufactures permitted discount list - most will not mention this.
For example the current Octavia Discounts are 1k on the 20.l and 4k on the 1.6l
Ask the dealer what are the current manufacturers discounts on each model you are interested in 
I find the Portuguese nice, but an uphill struggle to do business with- ask, ask, and ask again
good luck


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

The agony is not just restricted to a few brands.
It seems to be across the board, I was looking at part exchanging my Cayenne for a New Macan when they were first launched.
Still waiting for the return call !!!!!!

HTH

Rob


----------

